# Are teacups healthy



## bluechichi (Feb 25, 2006)

I am new here and introduced myself in the newbies section. I have a chihuahua named Chi Chi. I wanted a teacup when I was looking for puppis, and my mom kept telling me that they are unhealthy. I got one anyway. The breeder specialized in teacups, and is famous and very well known. Paris Hilton and Jessica Simpson got there dogs from there (Tink is sooo cute-when i first saw her it was love at first site!). So I called Texas Teacups and went on a waiting list. I finally got Chi Chi last month. He is 13 weeks old now, and weighs 18oz. I am wondering if he is unhealthy like my mom says. He doesnt have a soft spot, and he is eating Ukanuba puppy-the kind with the vitamins that help their brains and intelligence-dha maybe? He is my bestfriend and i would be really sad if my mom is right and I made a mistake. He is soooooooo little and really is a teacup! We put him in a cup to take a picture. But are they unhealthy>


----------



## 2pups622 (Apr 17, 2005)

bluechichi said:


> I am new here and introduced myself in the newbies section. I have a chihuahua named Chi Chi. I wanted a teacup when I was looking for puppis, and my mom kept telling me that they are unhealthy. I got one anyway. The breeder specialized in teacups, and is famous and very well known. Paris Hilton and Jessica Simpson got there dogs from there (Tink is sooo cute-when i first saw her it was love at first site!). So I called Texas Teacups and went on a waiting list. I finally got Chi Chi last month. He is 13 weeks old now, and weighs 18oz. I am wondering if he is unhealthy like my mom says. He doesnt have a soft spot, and he is eating Ukanuba puppy-the kind with the vitamins that help their brains and intelligence-dha maybe? He is my bestfriend and i would be really sad if my mom is right and I made a mistake. He is soooooooo little and really is a teacup! We put him in a cup to take a picture. But are they unhealthy>


well first off welcome  
second Tea-Cup Chihuahua is an alternate or popular name for a Chihuahua that was genetically bred to be smaller. There is not a specific Chihuahua Breed named "Tea-Cup". Like a fad, some breeders named these smaller Chihuahuas this as a way to advertise and increase sales of them. There is one standard breed of Chihuahua - with two varieties, Long Coat and Short Coat. there is no such thing as a teacup

3rd the breeder you got your pup from is not the best place but since you already have your chi-chi enjoy her

smaller chis are not any less heathy then a larger ones if there taken to the vet and tkane care of well then you should have no problems :wave: :wave:


----------



## Tucker-N-Jasper (Aug 6, 2005)

2pups.. I REALLY liked the unpatronizing way you explained that to our new friend. 


bluchichi.... you just gotta be more aware of the dog, she/he'll be more fragile being so tiny. Also, you never know he's only 13wks so he could gain quite a bit still.. usually chi's final wieght is seen around 6-8mos old. Have fun with your baby. I just brought home my second chi who is VERY young (I would have waited a bit more but he's pretty sturdy) at almost 10wks. He has his vet appointment on Tuesday so I'll find out how much he weighs.


----------



## bluechichi (Feb 25, 2006)

No, there are teacups. It's a way of saying its a small chihuahua. its easier then saying "teeny tiny," "weenie," "micro," it's teacup. I think it's a cute word and a status symble. when ppl ask me how big my baby is i say teacup and they know how small that is!

I know there are long and smooth coats!


----------



## 2pups622 (Apr 17, 2005)

im not gonna argue with you im just stating some facts you can call your chi what ever you like but in general most chis are small like yours its just a small chihuahua but still just a chi 

good luck with your new puppy :wave:


----------



## bluechichi (Feb 25, 2006)

Thanx, I like the word. Paris Hilton uses the word too, so if I made it up then how would she know it?


----------



## bluechichi (Feb 25, 2006)

bump


----------



## tiny- dog- luverr (Oct 28, 2005)

poor misguided soul.*shakes head* 8)


----------



## ~Jessie~ (Oct 30, 2005)

Smaller chihuahuas can be just as healthy as larger chihuahuas. My Rylie is 6 months old and weighs 2.5lbs, and has no health problems (knock on wood). I have learned to walk around with my head down a lot, though.

There is no such thing as a "teacup" chihuahua- it is just a ploy used by breeders to get more money for their puppies. You puppy still has a chance of growing to be 5 or 6 pounds, even though he is tiny at this age. 

Good luck with your pup... has he been to the vet yet for a checkup? If you are worried about his health, you can have the vet check him over-knees and heart, and overall health.


----------



## Gypsy (Feb 13, 2006)

Hi and Welcome. :wave:

As was already said, there is no such thing as a teacup. There is also no such thing as a deerhead, miniature, standard, etc. The problem with the word teacup is that bad breeders are buying into it to make money. Uninformed people think it's something really special and rare and once it grows up or goes out of fashion, these babies end up in shelters. It's just perfect fodder for a puppy mill. Use the term if you'd like but most of us here don't just because of the negative impact it has on chis.

It is a little worrying that you like it because it's a status symbol, your chi should be your baby and not an accessory. I love my 8 pound chi Deedlit just as much as my 2 1/2 pounder Cosette. I didn't even pick out Cosette to be tiny, she just is. 

That being said, Cosette is 2 1/2 pounds at a year old. She is perfectly healthy and has had no health problems whatsoever. She is tiny and more fragile than a bigger dog, so I do have to be extra careful with her. 

Tiny chis can be perfectly fine, but it largely depends on how they are bred and how well taken care of. My mom has some babies that stay tiny but ALWAYS are healthy, we don't breed sickly or too small chis, (Some people will breed 2 pound females :roll. 

The place you bought your chis from does not have a good reputation and from what I've seen on their website they are just breeding dogs to be as small as possible, and many of them are out of the standard in appearance. Alot of people who want the tiny chis will breed for more of the deer type since they aren't cobby and weigh less, but also therefore not typey. I also don't like the fact that they don't post pictures of their females and males so there's no way of knowing what mom and dad look like or how many chis they have. They also breed other breeds and mixes which is a big no-no to look for a responsible breeder. Paris Hilton was obviously looking for a tiny dog only when looking there, and surprise for her, her chis bigger than what people think of as "teacups" are. :roll:

However, you already have your baby so I would just take good care of it and make sure to visit your vet often and just hope for the best.


----------



## 2pups622 (Apr 17, 2005)

Watermonkey said:


> Hi and Welcome. :wave:
> 
> As was already said, there is no such thing as a teacup. There is also no such thing as a deerhead, miniature, standard, etc. The problem with the word teacup is that bad breeders are buying into it to make money. Uninformed people think it's something really special and rare and once it grows up or goes out of fashion, these babies end up in shelters. It's just perfect fodder for a puppy mill. Use the term if you'd like but most of us here don't just because of the negative impact it has on chis.
> 
> ...


3 thumbs up :wave: :wave:


----------



## my3angels (Apr 15, 2004)

well said Watermonkey


----------



## Gypsy (Feb 13, 2006)

Thanks.


----------



## Ory&C (Mar 20, 2005)

Oh my god, it's so sad how people get fulled so easily!!  Small Chis are nothing but a runt of the litter and should be sold for much less and only as pets, which means they should be sold with a no-breeding contract!!
The site you mentioned is a great example of a NON reputable breeder that obviously doesn't care for the breed at all! they're only in it for the money....
And please, you do NOT want to be compared to Paris Hilton.... she's the worst dog owner in the world!!! :evil:


----------



## Bo (Nov 17, 2005)

> I think it's a cute word and a status symble


*sigh*

What in the world makes a runt a status symbol?

It seems like you care more about being seen as a wannabe million-heiresse, than a responsible pet owner.


----------



## Nona (Mar 27, 2005)

Ory&C said:


> Oh my god, it's so sad how people get fulled so easily!!  Small Chis are nothing but a runt of the litter and should be sold for much less and only as pets, which means they should be sold with a no-breeding contract!!
> The site you mentioned is a great example of a NON reputable breeder that obviously doesn't care for the breed at all! they're only in it for the money....
> And please, you do NOT want to be compared to Paris Hilton.... she's the worst dog owner in the world!!! :evil:


Well said Ory&C, exactly what I was thinking.

Small Chihuahua's can be just as healthy as the larger ones, my Lexi is small and she's perfectly healthy, never had any problems health wise thank goodness. They are all just Chihuahua's. The terms "teacup" and "deerhead" are just descriptive phrases some people have chosen to attach to the breed, they're not official and therefore should never be used to try and sell puppies. 

What mostly makes a Chihuahua puppy an unhealthy one, is bad breeding and lack of research in the preliminary stages of the pregnancy and mating.

If you have any worries why don't you take your puppy to the vet and get a check up. It'll give you peace of mind at least.


----------



## *Sarah* (Apr 19, 2005)

I just wanted to add when buying a "extra small" puppy from one of these breeders sorry I cant even say the name of the puppy mill you brought from without feeling ill, You have no idea how the puppy has been cared for previously and how they have attempted to try to keep these pups as small as possible before they ship them to people. There is a high chance they will end up just a normal size chi 4-6lbs (often teacups are premature pups and they can catch up with the rest of the litter) as you can never tell how big a puppy will be. The two I currently have were born a similar weight but one is almost 1/2 pound smaller at the same age. 

Also if you check this site you can see the dogs (I think they look like puppys and make me want to cry) that they apparently use for breeding, poor little things.

http://groups.msn.com/teacupandtoypetscom/puppiesavailable112301.msnw?Page=3


----------



## Nona (Mar 27, 2005)

Nemochi is right, just because the "breeder" says they are a "teacup" and will be really small, that doesn't mean a thing.

They will say that to get people to buy their puppies, they want to sell after all, so they're not going to tell the truth that you can't determine a puppy's weight by what they weigh when they're sold to you. 

I re-read your first post, and the only thing I can see that makes you think he's unhealthy is the lack of a molera (soft spot). At his age I would've thought at least a very small gap would be there, are you sure he's not got one? I say take him to the vet and put your mind at rest.

A health check up is a good idea anyway.


----------



## *Sarah* (Apr 19, 2005)

Nona said:


> I re-read your first post, and the only thing I can see that makes you think he's unhealthy is the lack of a molera (soft spot). At his age I would've thought at least a very small gap would be there, are you sure he's not got one? I say take him to the vet and put your mind at rest.
> 
> A health check up is a good idea anyway.


I agree with the health check idea definately and all 3 of my dogs have had molera's but all 3 of mine are apple-head KC standard dogs. So the lack of the soft spot could just be due to the dog being non standard, either way a breeder should breed for type/standard not size and anyone who does breed for size not quality isnt a good breeder in my eyes and $4000 :shock: for a non standard dog whoa.


----------



## mytrixie (Feb 4, 2006)

Just a question....If you can manage to save 4000, how come you cant manage to continue to save money so that poor little dog can eat properly?? What is your plan for paying vet bills for routine visits, shots and unexpected illness?? Im not trying to be sarcastic, but this is something that a responsible breeder and parent would discuss with you before purchasing a living thing!


----------



## foxywench (Feb 7, 2005)

dont you love it how they camehere were explined to in a nice frinedly none pushy way that the term "teacup" is just a hype word used by unethical breeders to sell their litter runts for more and they tell us were wrong and that because paris hilton calls her dogs teacups that its the politiclaly correct term...
why does it feel like...:banghead: 


a Smaller chi can be as healthy as the parents it was bred from...sinc your puppy came form an overglorified puppy mill, expect problems like luxating patella, and being its so small expect to have to watch it like a damned hawk! 
no jumping off your bed or couch...oh and ukauba dog food...NO JUST ICKY food...if your gonna go with a more common store brand royal canin should be the CHEAPEST food you go with...
and so your prepared..your tiny puppy could end up weighing the same as everyone elses chihuhua (4-5-6lbs even...sometimes more)

all you did was support a puppy mill,
but now the dmaage is done, look after her well...you never know you migh just be lucky and have gotten one of the better puppies ot their collection...

steps off soapbox


----------



## my3angels (Apr 15, 2004)

seems this member is not coming back...I think other members are correct ... i think this is someone just trying to get us upset. At leaste I hope so...if this is for real I really feel bad for th chi


----------



## *Tiffany* (Sep 27, 2005)

i agree foxy! this is so sad, i wish there were strickter laws for so-called breeders, this whole thing is sad and now i think we scared her away. whos knows what may happen to her pup..... :?


----------



## my3angels (Apr 15, 2004)

we tried...lets just hope she was a fake.


----------



## *Tiffany* (Sep 27, 2005)

i sure hope so but i dont think so she posted in other threads too  but who knows :? :? would someone really waste their time to do that though?? how sad.


----------



## 2pups622 (Apr 17, 2005)

if this is real lets just pray that she will take all of our advice cause we have given some really good advice  :wave: :wave:


----------



## canadiandawn (Jan 11, 2006)

Rocky said:


> i sure hope so but i dont think so she posted in other threads too  but who knows :? :? would someone really waste their time to do that though?? how sad.


I was reading all her posts last night and the amount of things that she touched nerves on were quite a few.
#1 Teacups
#2 Paris Hilton
#3 lack of $ or education (about the breed)
#4 rawhide
And then the comments that are made about this poor animal basically just being an accessory. When you read all her posts, she really just dosen't seem real to me.
So would someone really waste their time to do that? Yup, I think some people have far too much time on their hands.


----------



## *Tiffany* (Sep 27, 2005)

yeah she is only 17 though so you never know. i hope its fake she hasnt been back on but if she isnt i dont want to scare her away from getting better advice from us. but i hope you all are right and its a fake!


----------



## Gypsy (Feb 13, 2006)

nemochi said:


> Also if you check this site you can see the dogs (I think they look like puppys and make me want to cry) that they apparently use for breeding, poor little things.
> 
> http://groups.msn.com/teacupandtoypetscom/puppiesavailable112301.msnw?Page=3


I didn't realize they had an MSN group. Most of their "breeding adults" look like puppies. :evil: Just reading their breeding practices. It's taken her "Seven years of generations to make her puppies that small, but they're not runts, bred specially that way" and "because they're tiny they will bond with you tightly." And the clincher for me "they're so small they must be kept in a heated and cooled kennel at all times, the utility bill is seperate from the house." I'm opposed to keeping chis in a kennel anyway where they are seperate from the family and usually have small living areas with little socializiation, but if they're really this tiny it's even worse. :roll: It just makes me furious to see places like this. :evil:

I've known of all sorts of ploys to make people think they're getting a tiny puppy. Someone one of our puppies went to told my mom they got a puppy that was supposed to be thirteen weeks, it turned out to be six weeks when they took it to the vet. The breeder just wanted to make it seem tiny. :roll:

I think this person was just trying to stir up trouble because there seems to be no way someone could actually be that ridiculous. Though I would probably be surprised.


----------



## canadiandawn (Jan 11, 2006)

yeah she is only 17 though so you never know. i hope its fake she hasnt been back on but if she isnt i dont want to scare her away from getting better advice from us. but i hope you all are right and its a fake!


The thing about that though is she wasn't taking any of the advice given to her last night. She was arguing with people left and right. How many people posted this? :banghead:


----------



## Alisha (Mar 11, 2005)

Al I can add is if my DD had told me she looked up to Paris Hilton I'd smack her back into reality :shock: All Paris Hiltons ever done is be born rich and cute :roll: and she's done a real injustice to the chi breed. It you want to look up to someone with a chi I can think of a fake character I like better Elle Woods :lol:


----------



## my3angels (Apr 15, 2004)

we have had fakes on the board before....one who had been a member for a couple years :shock: Some of the older members will remember that whole story. It was scary to think we trusted this memeber and only because a member found out that some of her pics were stolen did we actually find out that this member was a fake and the member admitted it so to answer your question...yes, i do think people will take the time. Its terribly sad and a little scary but, like i said, we had one member give false info for probably 2yrs...didnt even own a chi.


----------



## *Tiffany* (Sep 27, 2005)

geez! the things people do..wow. i feel bad for all the dogs that live with people like that.


----------



## Gracie'smom (Jan 7, 2006)

I really hope this was a fake, because reading through the posts last night was really disturbing. I thought you all did a great job in advising her, thought. I only have one real question:

if she's only 17, WHERE IS HER MOTHER????

Just as we have the task of being responsible pet owners, we have the task to be responsible parents!

if a child of mine had an attitude like that, I wouldn't think her responsible enough to own a pet!


----------



## 2pups622 (Apr 17, 2005)

Gracie'smom said:


> I really hope this was a fake, because reading through the posts last night was really disturbing. I thought you all did a great job in advising her, thought. I only have one real question:
> 
> if she's only 17, WHERE IS HER MOTHER????
> 
> ...


one thing i would like to point out is age means nothing im only 18 i own 2 dogs of my own i got my yorkie at 14 its all about maturity


----------



## *Tiffany* (Sep 27, 2005)

i agree i'm only 19 and much more mature than that....but not everyones mature. i just hope it wasnt real!


----------



## bluechichi (Feb 25, 2006)

Ok i didnt get to use the computer all night, my little brother needed it. Sorry i dont have my own computer.
your really hurting my feelings about saying i am fake because i just asked if my teacup chihuahua would get sick. The breeder is not a puppy mill-i know what those are-they are where dogs are abused. The lady who i got Chi Chi from was very nice- i told her i wanted a dog to be 2pounds and she said to get a tiny teacup so i did. Chi Chi was very clean and was not abused.
I said i cant drive! my mom wont let me take her car because i dont have my lisense so i cant go get food for Chi Chi if i wanted to. i want to get the ukanuba too but my mom just said it is 'out of the question'.
yep i duoble checked and she has no soft spot. it's like babies right? she is a deerhead and i read about them and alot of them dont have soft spots so i feel better.
what is an apple head?


----------



## *Sarah* (Apr 19, 2005)

I agree with 2pups I've had my own dogs since I was 9, my first was a cavalier and I walked her trained her and contributed towards her even a that age so it is about maturity, then again some people want a dog and some people want a dolly lol


----------



## *Sarah* (Apr 19, 2005)

I recommend you read some books on chihuahua's and ignore the advice given to you from a well known puppy farmer. Also I recommed the reading the statement issued by the AKC about teacups

http://www.chihuahuaclubofamerica.com/teacup.htm

there is no such thing and there it is in black and white as for apple head read the chihuahua standard a chihuahua should have an apple shaped head not deer, sadly you paid a lot of money for a non standard dog from a well known puppy mill

http://www.akc.org/breeds/chihuahua/index.cfm


----------



## Alisha (Mar 11, 2005)

Ok Bluchichi sorry your feeling are hurt noone is trying to do that but you've touched on some very sensitive subjects here. We are all serious Chi lovers ,animal lovers deffinently but we really really have a fondness for chis.

If you can afford a $4000 dog how can your Mother say it's out of the question to buy a little better food :? I mean really I would have said it is out of the question to allow anyone in my family pay $4000 for a pet in the first place it's just highway robbery :shock: I have 2 normal sized chis and they eat so little food so buying Nutro from petsmart isn't a big expense at all.I don't even know how often I have to buy it but I know it lasts at least a month for a small bag.You could order some online or something it just doesn't make any sense that your mother would allow you to spend that much for a dog and then refuse to spend $10 for better food ????? :?


----------



## bluechichi (Feb 25, 2006)

i saved for a whole year to buy Chi Chi myself. i am in highschool and wworked 5 days a week to save up. my friend's mom took me to the airport to pick Chi Chi up when she came. my mom wont bring me to get the ukanuba i want because it is 1.5hours from my house. we live in a very small town and dont have much money.


----------



## 2pups622 (Apr 17, 2005)

im broke and my dogs eat the best food take a bus there are no excuses to not give your dog the best 
how are you gonna pay for vet bills if she dosent want to do anything for the puppy ?


----------



## *Sarah* (Apr 19, 2005)

bluechichi said:


> i saved for a whole year to buy Chi Chi myself. i am in highschool and wworked 5 days a week to save up. my friend's mom took me to the airport to pick Chi Chi up when she came. my mom wont bring me to get the ukanuba i want because it is 1.5hours from my house. we live in a very small town and dont have much money.


can you order the food online and get it shipped to your door?


----------



## bluechichi (Feb 25, 2006)

how do i do that? do i need a credit card? i dont have a credit card and my mom would not let me use hers. even if i pay her back she does not trust the internet.


----------



## *Sarah* (Apr 19, 2005)

bluechichi said:


> how do i do that? do i need a credit card? i dont have a credit card and my mom would not let me use hers. even if i pay her back she does not trust the internet.


I hate to say it hun but I cant see how you can keep a dog if you wont go somewhere to feed it and sounds like you couldnt afford vets bills am I guessing you wont bet getting pet insurance either?


----------



## mytrixie (Feb 4, 2006)

If you dont have a credit card how did you pay texasteacups????


----------



## bluechichi (Feb 25, 2006)

my mom did paypal.


----------



## bluechichi (Feb 25, 2006)

hahahaha pet insurance????
i dont have insurance so that is funny. Chi Chi is a puppy so she is fine now.


----------



## 2pups622 (Apr 17, 2005)

so she can do paypal to get the food


----------



## *Tiffany* (Sep 27, 2005)

does your mom like the dog? how did she expect you to do everything without transportation and money?


----------



## Alisha (Mar 11, 2005)

Go to the bank and get a prepaid credit card for $100 .Then order the food online as little as your pup is that should be at least a years worth of food.


----------



## 2pups622 (Apr 17, 2005)

puppys need to see a vet


----------



## bluechichi (Feb 25, 2006)

she wont she thinks all dogsfoods are the same. i told her that ukanuba is the best because they told us to keep her on it and my mom laughed and said that they want you to think that so they can get money from the food.


----------



## 2pups622 (Apr 17, 2005)

well your mother is wrong and since its your dog you need to find a way to get the food


----------



## *Sarah* (Apr 19, 2005)

bluechichi said:


> hahahaha pet insurance????
> i dont have insurance so that is funny. Chi Chi is a puppy so she is fine now.


do you have any idea how much a veterinary emergency costs!!!! all my pets are insured and I feel happy knowing if something happens to them and trust me with a small puppy they just need to jump off something and it's a vet visit and it's not cheap


----------



## bluechichi (Feb 25, 2006)

my mom thinks chihuahuas are gross. she said i can get her but she doesnt like it. she likes yorkies and stuff.
the only bank around here is key bank but they are far from me. they are in the next town 20minutes from here and i cant drive. i work at a grocery store do they sell them?


----------



## *Tiffany* (Sep 27, 2005)

eukanuba is not the best at all....but if your mom wont listen maybe you can work and save your money and ask your friend who took you to pick her up to get some better food. or ask someone else to order it for you and just pay them? :?


----------



## bluechichi (Feb 25, 2006)

my friends mom picked up Chi Chi but we are not friends anymore. my friend got jealous.
would kibbles and bitz be better? we have this at work. And we have gravy train??? and purina.


----------



## 2pups622 (Apr 17, 2005)

well walk then i walk 3 miles to get my dogs food and you need a better vet


----------



## 2pups622 (Apr 17, 2005)

your just messing with us now any food that is in our food shoping stores are no good


----------



## *Tiffany* (Sep 27, 2005)

well do you know anyone whos not jealous that would help you, family maybe?


----------



## bluechichi (Feb 25, 2006)

i didnt say they were good i wanted to know if they are better then old roy. i am trying.
i would walk 3 miles but it is 1.5hours away in a car. my mom wont do that. my mom also works a lot and she says she doesnt know if her car can make it. it is really old and my mom rides her bike to her work


----------



## *Tiffany* (Sep 27, 2005)

i'm sorry but why did you get a dog knowing it was too expensive for you? you should save your money for your chi she deserves the best care but if thats all you can do i dont know what to say....  you dont have family that would help? siblings or aunts or someone????


----------



## bluechichi (Feb 25, 2006)

my grandparents live next to me and they feed their dogs old roy and laughed at me when i said i feed chi chi ukanuba.


----------



## Gypsy (Feb 13, 2006)

I'm sorry if your feelings are hurt also, but we're really trying to be helpful. 

Puppymills are where puppies are mass produced, living in bad conditions, abused, etc. From what I can see this place is a puppymill, they have their chis live in a kennel, they don't breed to the standard, they are breeding adults that are much too small to be bred, and they are ill informed about breeding. 

You should be able to use paypal to pay for food at certain sites. Also you can get a prepaid card. Or, you can sign up for paypal yourself and link it to your bank account. Paypal will give you a card and everything. You really don't want your tiny dog eating these junk foods.


----------



## 2pups622 (Apr 17, 2005)

FIN FEATHER & FUR FAMILY PETS 207-783-6061 
AUBURN, MAINE 04210 
PET QUARTERS 207-786-7255 
AUBURN, MAINE 04210 
PET QUARTERS 207-947-3791 
BANGOR, MAINE 04401 
YORK'S SUPER VIDEO PET SUPPLY 207-723-8005 
EAST MILLINOCKET, MAINE 04430 
MAINE PET & AQUARIUM OUTLET 207-667-8881 
ELLSWORTH, MAINE 04605 
SWEETS PET SUPPLY 207-985-3734 
KENNEBUNK, MAINE 04043 
SOME THINGS FISHY PET SHOP 207-346-3163 
MECHANIC FALLS, MAINE 04256 
MEXICO PET SHOP 207-364-8528 
MEXICO, MAINE 04257 
LOUIS DOE PET CTR 207-563-3234 
NEWCASTLE, MAINE 04553 
STONES PET CTR 207-465-7854 
OAKLAND, MAINE 04963 
PETS 'N THINGS 207-487-3560 
PITTSFIELD, MAINE 04967 
PAMPERED PETS 207-761-1666 
PORTLAND, MAINE 04102 
HOLLYDACHS PET CTR 207-594-2653 
ROCKLAND, MAINE 04841 
MIKSU PETLAND 207-324-5100 
SANFORD, MAINE 04073 
PET QUARTERS 207-885-5005 
SCARBOROUGH, MAINE 04074 
STONE'S PET SUPPLY OUTLET 207-474-7700 
SKOWHEGAN, MAINE 04976 
MY PET PLACE 207-474-0051 
SKOWHEGAN, MAINE 04976 
PET MENAGERIE 207-773-7235 
SOUTH PORTLAND, MAINE 04106 
TROPIC PETS 207-247-5495 
WATERBORO, MAINE 04087 
PET CONNECTION 207-861-8255 
WINSLOW, MAINE 04901 
KENNEL SHOP & ANIMAL CARE CTR 207-623-2939 
AUGUSTA, MAINE 04330 
CRYSTAL CLEAR AQUARIUMS 207-990-1880 
BANGOR, MAINE 04401 
MRS B'S BIRDS 207-284-9076 
BIDDEFORD, MAINE 04005 
TWO DOG PRESS 207-359-8967 
BROOKLIN, MAINE 04616 
VANCE'S TROPICAL FISH & EXOTIC 207-469-6310 
BUCKSPORT, MAINE 04416 
MARJORIE'S HOBBIES & CRAFTS 207-474-8420 
CANAAN, MAINE 04924 
C & W AQUARIUM ENTERPRISES 207-453-6592 
FAIRFIELD, MAINE 04937 
COMPANION CREATURES 207-778-6863 
FARMINGTON, MAINE 04938 
JEAN'S SERENDIPITY SHOP 207-532-3567 
HOULTON, MAINE 04730 
KENNEL SHOP & ANIMAL CARE CTR 207-777-1376 
LEWISTON, MAINE 04240 
FURRY FRIENDS & YOU BOUTIQUE 207-268-7297 
LITCHFIELD, MAINE 04350 
BUDDIES FOREVER 207-723-6730 
MILLINOCKET, MAINE 04462 
LITTLE JUNGLE 207-743-0356 
NORWAY, MAINE 04268 
DOG HOUSE 207-797-3456 
PORTLAND, MAINE 04103 
KENNEL SHOP & ANIMAL CARE CTR 207-282-2850 
SACO, MAINE 04072 
ANIMAL ANTICS 207-799-1700 
SOUTH PORTLAND, MAINE 04106 
AQUATIC CONCEPTS 207-856-7387 
WESTBROOK, MAINE 04092 


pet stores in maine


----------



## Alisha (Mar 11, 2005)

You should have saved the $4000 for the dog bought a car and got your hardship license if you're not old enough to drive then get the dog later when you were better prepared to have a pet.


----------



## Gypsy (Feb 13, 2006)

bluechichi said:


> my grandparents live next to me and they feed their dogs old roy and laughed at me when i said i feed chi chi ukanuba.


Well, it's rather silly to laugh about it, dogs eating better food (not neccessarily Eukanuba :roll live longer and are healthier than those eating subpar food.


----------



## bluechichi (Feb 25, 2006)

none of those are near me. i live in abbot village. the only towns near me are guilford, dover-foxcroft, and the biggest store is kmart and walmart. the only one on the list that i know is bangor-1.5hrs away.


----------



## bluechichi (Feb 25, 2006)

i dont have friends and wanted one. people who see me and Chi Chi say ooooo she's so cute and tiny. lots of cool famous people have them and i feel so good about myself.


----------



## mytrixie (Feb 4, 2006)

Sad....I find it interesting that you paid for your chi using PayPAl.....THEY DONT ACCEPT PAYPAL............youre snagged.......

Credit Card 
We now accept Visa, Master Card, American Express & Discover. 

FOR PAYMENTS UNDER $1,500.00 , A $12.00 PROCESSING FEE WILL BE APPLIED TO YOUR TOTAL IF YOU ARE PAYING BY CREDIT CARD. FOR PAYMENTS OVER $1,500.00, A $20.00 PROCESSING FEE WILL BE APPLIED TO YOUR TOTAL. 

Please request a Credit Card Invoice. 

We do not accept PAY PAL

Check or Cashier's Check made payable to Rebecca Bice 
If you are paying by check, you will need to send your payment to the address listed below by one of the following methods: 
Priority mail 
$3.75 for 2 days 

We no longer accept Western Union or Money Gram


----------



## Bo (Nov 17, 2005)

> hahahaha pet insurance????
> i dont have insurance so that is funny. Chi Chi is a puppy so she is fine now



I don´t think you thought this completely through. Your family doesn´t have a lot of money, though you buy one of the most expensive dogs I have ever heard of. Now you don´t even have the money for proper food or vet bills. Maybe you should have waited a few years before buying a puppy until *you* were fanacially stable.

Do you have any idea how many dogs are put to sleep every year because their owners can´t afford proper vet treatment. For an insignificant amount of money every month, or few months (I don´t know with america) you can garantee your puppy that it will always be taken good care of. 

What are you going to do if your dog gets sick?
Who´s going to drive you to the vet?
Is your mother going to give you money for expensive treatments?


----------



## bluechichi (Feb 25, 2006)

my mom said she used paypal. i dont think she'd use a credit card because she is scared to do that.


----------



## Gypsy (Feb 13, 2006)

bluechichi said:


> i dont have friends and wanted one. people who see me and Chi Chi say ooooo she's so cute and tiny. lots of cool famous people have them and i feel so good about myself.


Well the thing is, it's not really a good reason to get a chi, so you feel cool. Chis are living things, they are not a fashion accessory. Famous people also have fancy cars, which I'm sure would make me feel cool, but I just can't see getting one for that reason alone.

It's good that Chi Chi is your friend, but she is a living thing and needs alot of care and good food is one of those things. It's like if you had a child, you wouldn't feed her cheap unnutritious food just so you could afford a dress for her for people to say she's cute??


----------



## Alisha (Mar 11, 2005)

Hon seriously you feel good about youself because you have a chi ???? Do some charity work ,go help out at a pet shelter that's what people should feel good about not what they have or can buy :? It's what you do that makes you good not what you have


----------



## mytrixie (Feb 4, 2006)

Obviously she could not have used PAYPAL...that is copied directly from the website.......how can you not know how your purchased your dog??


----------



## bluechichi (Feb 25, 2006)

ok i found out what my mom did and it wasnt a credit card. she paypaled the money to my aunt and she payed becky (from texas teacup) with a visa (?) card. my mom doesnt use credit cards.


----------



## 2pups622 (Apr 17, 2005)

if she doesnt want to do anything for the dog then why would she buy iy for you 

why dont you post some pics of your chi


----------



## 2pups622 (Apr 17, 2005)

well then your aunt can get the food


----------



## mytrixie (Feb 4, 2006)

Good Save....your web of lies is slowly spinning out of control!!!!! You should put this kind of effort into figuring out how to properly care for your dog!!!!


----------



## Bo (Nov 17, 2005)

> i dont have friends and wanted one. people who see me and Chi Chi say ooooo she's so cute and tiny. lots of cool famous people have them and i feel so good about myself.




That is the most silly, immature thing that I have ever heard.


----------



## 2pups622 (Apr 17, 2005)

post some pictures :wave: :wave:


----------



## bluechichi (Feb 25, 2006)

I dont think its anyones busness how i take care of my dog. she is very loved. i have pictures on a disposable camera but i need to finish it and when i go to the store i will develop them.


----------



## 2pups622 (Apr 17, 2005)

oh you have money to get them developed how did you get the pic in your siggy


----------



## mytrixie (Feb 4, 2006)

How will you get to the store?? How will you pay for the pictures?


----------



## Gypsy (Feb 13, 2006)

bluechichi said:


> I dont think its anyones busness how i take care of my dog. she is very loved. i have pictures on a disposable camera but i need to finish it and when i go to the store i will develop them.


You asked questions, we tried to give answers. Unfortunately it doesn't really ring true, "All you need is love". :roll: There are other basic needs like food and vet care to consider.


----------



## Vala (Jul 8, 2004)

:sad3: :sad3: :sad3: :sad3: :sad3:


----------



## bluechichi (Feb 25, 2006)

i work at iga a grocery store. we do developing there. this is getting old.
the pic in my siggy is one that becky sent me before i got chi chi.
she is alot older now.


----------



## 2pups622 (Apr 17, 2005)

she only send you one picture?


----------



## bluechichi (Feb 25, 2006)

3, i only used 1 in my siggy.


----------



## Bo (Nov 17, 2005)

Love doesn´t pay for food or vet.


----------



## 2pups622 (Apr 17, 2005)

so post the other ones


----------



## NaliaLee (Jul 16, 2005)

Sometimes I really just think paris hilton should be boycotted. Shes this skinny chick who was lucky to be born rich and decided she was gonna be skanky and make a xrated video. Then she gets this teenytiny dog as an accessory and everyone wants one just like it. WHY would anyone want to copy anything she does?? I have no respect for that woman. Get a chi because you love the breed.

Goodluck with your puppy


----------



## Kristi (Oct 19, 2005)

I googled Texas Tea Cups and found this on another chihuahua forum. Scary :shock: 

I purchased a puppy from this breeder ,Becky is her name. They are calling it an adoption. (275.00) They told me he was available at this special price for ...ADOPTION... because they were not sure if the soft spot on his head would close. My vet said this was comon of these dogs. I was fine with that but... when I was driving home this puppy would not quite coughing. I called Texas tea cups and asked if they had noticed this and they said no. Please... this dog was sick. I took the puppy, CoCo, to my vet and he said he had kennel cough that now has developed into phneumonia. They will not take the puppy back because they don't guarantee. Read everything about this person, they only care about selling to what they call VIP people for thousands of dollars. Folks this is just another puppy mill. I've been to their office. Its like they are moving cattle through there. I'm sure there are wonderful dogs as well but they are really milking their celebrity status. I'm calling the SPCA to check them out.


----------



## mytrixie (Feb 4, 2006)

PETA should also be informed....I'm sure they already have been but I will double check......


----------



## NaliaLee (Jul 16, 2005)

Why do people assume because a celebrity got it from a certain place that that place is okay? I guess if you have celebrity status that means you know everything and everything you do is right.


----------



## 2pups622 (Apr 17, 2005)

My guaranteed not to weight more than 5 1/2 lbs tiny teacup maltepoo now 9 months old weighed in at 11.5 lbs at the vet today. 

Becky Bice is a thief and a liar. She took my deposit check and cashed it after I sent her the full amt. for the puppy via western union. After 7 months of "I am checking into it"......"The check is being mailed back to you certified mail" ......to...what are you talking about I don't have a record of your request for refund...I give up.

She has so many unresolved complaints with the Better Business Bureau in Texas that 
they did a press release about her!

http://www.complaints.com/directory/2005/april/27/23.htm


----------



## Vala (Jul 8, 2004)

NaliaLee said:


> Why do people assume because a celebrity got it from a certain place that that place is okay? I guess if you have celebrity status that means you know everything and everything you do is right.


   Please, noooo! or the next new fad will be mothers letting their babies DRIVE!!!   

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## myparentskid (Dec 27, 2005)

I would really like to know if this dog has had a sex change... in the begining of the thread, she said it was a male... now all of a sudden it is female??? I don't honestly believe a word this person has said, and think she is putting us all on.. as I know for a fact that dogs don't just change sex all of a sudden, and she has been caught in other inconsitancy's too... :roll:


----------



## ~Jessie~ (Oct 30, 2005)

http://dallas.bbb.org/commonreport.html?bid=6002114

First of all, that is the link for the Better Business Bureau on Texas Teacups. As you can see, out of 20 complaints, only 1 was resolved. I can't believe that people actually think that this is a good breeder. I would never ever spend that much money on a dog that wasn't in breed standard. 

You have been given a TON of good advice, and I feel really bad for your puppy. I'm sure that you could contact a feed store in your area, and make a deal with them. Maybe you could write them a check and then they would mail you the food. Ol'Roy is NOT a good food- did you read the ingredients list that I posted for you on the other thread.

:banghead: :banghead: :banghead:

And now I will try to stay out of this as much as I can.


----------



## 2pups622 (Apr 17, 2005)

myparentskid said:


> I would really like to know if this dog has had a sex change... in the begining of the thread, she said it was a male... now all of a sudden it is female??? I don't honestly believe a word this person has said, and think she is putting us all on.. as I know for a fact that dogs don't just change sex all of a sudden, and she has been caught in other inconsitancy's too... :roll:


hahaahahahha your right :lol: :lol: gotcha :wave:


----------



## ~Jessie~ (Oct 30, 2005)

:lol: :lol: :lol: I just noticed that as well!


----------



## canadiandawn (Jan 11, 2006)

And wow. No more posts! hhhmmmmmm.


----------



## ~Jessie~ (Oct 30, 2005)

Ooooh, go here:

http://texasteacups.smugmug.com/Click Here to see all of our Photo Gallaries of SOLD Puppies/111684


Doesn't the second puppy down look a lot like her puppy???


----------



## canadiandawn (Jan 11, 2006)

OMG Jessie! Good catch. Same collar and everything.


----------



## Alisha (Mar 11, 2005)

That's the same pic that's in her siggie :roll:


----------



## Gypsy (Feb 13, 2006)

Jessie22 said:


> Ooooh, go here:
> 
> http://texasteacups.smugmug.com/Click Here to see all of our Photo Gallaries of SOLD Puppies/111684
> 
> ...


It looks like the same picture to me! Male, $850.  Sold to someone in New Jersey..


----------



## 2pups622 (Apr 17, 2005)

Sold to Luisa B. of New Jersey 

i thought she lived in maine


----------



## ~Jessie~ (Oct 30, 2005)

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## 2pups622 (Apr 17, 2005)

now what was the point of this huh ?? :blob:


----------



## Gypsy (Feb 13, 2006)

Probably like everyone though before, just to get a reaction. Or, since seeming cool was so important to her, she may have wanted us to believe that was her chi?? :?


----------



## canadiandawn (Jan 11, 2006)

AAAAAAAAAAAAAAA You guys ROCK!! :headbang: I am SO glad I found this forum.


----------



## 2pups622 (Apr 17, 2005)

who knows lol shes not on now whats the matter got no excuses :wave: :roll:


----------



## myparentskid (Dec 27, 2005)

but seeing that she was caught in her lies, has not come back to comment.. people such as this don't deserve to have kids or pets, they just aren't good enough people to take care of themselves, much less anything else....


----------



## dlambertz (Nov 13, 2005)

myparentskid said:


> but seeing that she was caught in her lies, has not come back to comment.. people such as this don't deserve to have kids or pets, they just aren't good enough people to take care of themselves, much less anything else....


how true!


----------



## ~Jessie~ (Oct 30, 2005)

I agree. I am wondering, though, if she does not have a chi, or if she does have one and was just lying about getting it from Texas Teacups to "impress" people on here?


----------



## Bo (Nov 17, 2005)

Why would she go through all the dog food lies?


----------



## myparentskid (Dec 27, 2005)

These people take time and effort to research the group they are on... I would imagine that this person has seen that food can be a hot button issue on this bord... that is the only thing that seems to make any sense to me...


----------



## Bo (Nov 17, 2005)

> I agree. I am wondering, though, if she does not have a chi, or if she does have one and was just lying about getting it from Texas Teacups to "impress" people on here?


I think so too.


----------



## bluechichi (Feb 25, 2006)

ok i admit it, my chihuahua is not from texas teacups, but that is where im getting a dog from when i can aford it.

my name is kate, i am 15 and i live in maine. i have a 12lb chihuahua named Blue. I am embarased becuase he is so big and no one thinks he is a purebred chihuahua. i get made fun of because he is so huge for a chihuahua.

i dont have any friends and i was hoping to make some. i am not very pretty and i get called names. i was hoping that when i got Blue things would change.

This is me:










Now you know why i have no friends. sorry.


----------



## holly&peanut (Feb 18, 2006)

how pointless!!!!! :roll: :roll:


----------



## *Sarah* (Apr 19, 2005)

I dont know whether to laugh or roll my eyes or both Oh my poor brain it hurts


----------



## Alisha (Mar 11, 2005)

:shock: What in the heck :? :? ??? For one if that is you you are beautiful  and 2 if you love your chi no matter how big or small that's all that matters. If your friends are mean and tease you because you're chi is too big they're losers and you're better off having no friends than ones like that.Who even cares if your chi is a purebred a pet is to love regardless of what kind. Please Please Please find a better role model than Paris Hilton  Don't look up to someone like her, what has she done for anyone. If you really feel that bad about yourself I suggest you find a charity to help with that will make you feel really good about yourself for the right reasons :wave:


----------



## 2pups622 (Apr 17, 2005)

oh come on :roll: none cares how big your chi is and now none believe you if you are telling the truth


----------



## 2pups622 (Apr 17, 2005)

i lighted the pic you dont look 15


----------



## ~Jessie~ (Oct 30, 2005)

This has been one interesting, and very sad thread :roll:


----------



## stevinski (Feb 23, 2006)

WOW, from 3 pages to 13 pages in one day!!!!
This is pretty sad, that someone would do this!
theres some people that don't even have a chi (like me) but would extremely like one, and it makes me kinda mad that theres some people out there who are ashamed of their chis because of something tht isnt their fault. 
it really sounds like you care a bit to much what other people think and its highly unlikely tht your going to earn peoples trust back after a stunt like this, the fact that you would go to the trouble of stealing a pic and then talking about it as if it was yours is pretty awful.
even though we dont particually like texas tea-cups, maybe we should email them and tell them that one of their chis pics has been nicked.


----------



## Gypsy (Feb 13, 2006)

Wow, this has just been really strange. I'm not sure I believe you now after all the lies, but no one here would have cared that your chi is bigger or even if it's not a full chi. My chihuahua Deedlit is 8 pounds, and she's not exactly standard, I've been asked alot if she's a manchester terrier. People try to make fun of her for her circling due to her head injury. I have an uncle who calls her "Circles" :roll: The point, I don't pay attention to stupid people. I love my chis more than I do most people, and they're not worth my time. I find it sad that you would be embarassed by your chi. 

Also, although I have no love for Texas Teacups, it is illegal for you to steal their pictures and pass it off as your own chi.

If ANY of this is true, and you are planning on getting a chi in the future, and after everything we've proved to you about Texas Teacups, I'm amazed you still want to get a puppy from them! :shock:


----------



## KB (Apr 13, 2004)

bluechichi said:


> Thanx, I like the word. Paris Hilton uses the word too, so if I made it up then how would she know it?


 :roll: yeah thats a great role model :?


----------



## ~Jessie~ (Oct 30, 2005)

I was looking on Texas Teacups at the breeding dogs, and this is really sad and sick:

http://groups.msn.com/teacupandtoypetscom/puppiesavailable112301.msnw?action=ShowPhoto&PhotoID=1988

Look at how tiny that mom is :x

And look at how sickly this male looks:

http://groups.msn.com/teacupandtoypetscom/puppiesavailable112301.msnw?action=ShowPhoto&PhotoID=38

Edit*** Why would you want a puppy from there? Read this:

"It has taken me 7 years of generations to get them this small. And when I mate one of the female breeders, they only have one or two puppies, because the Mothers are also very small. Normally weighing 3 to 4 pounds at the most. And the Father weighs One and a half to 2 pounds.
The male genes are more dominate than the female that is why you need a tiny male stud. However because they are so tiny they have a very low sperm count. Which is also the reason we only get one or two puppies per matting."


----------



## Gypsy (Feb 13, 2006)

Jessie22 said:


> I was looking on Texas Teacups at the breeding dogs, and this is really sad and sick:
> 
> http://groups.msn.com/teacupandtoypetscom/puppiesavailable112301.msnw?action=ShowPhoto&PhotoID=1988
> 
> ...


That male puppy looks horrible! And "Tinkerbell's mom" looks like she's about 6 months old.


----------



## ~Jessie~ (Oct 30, 2005)

That male is one of their stud dogs :shock:


----------



## SophiesMom (Oct 14, 2005)

This whole thing is disgusting. I think that girl is full of *you know what* and all of this is just a bunch of garbage. Who really has that much time on their hands to come in here and try to upset all of us over this? Get a life! 

If that dog is the mother of paris hilton's now discarded tinkerbell, that is really sad. Sophie is almost 8 months and looks alot older than that. Plus, if I found out my breeder was using such a poor example of the breed as a stud dog, I would never buy a puppy from those genes! 

This is just awful, and I am so glad everyone here cares enough about the chihuahua breed to notice the little descrepencies that girl kept feeding us. Good dectective work! You guys never cease to amaze me with that kind of stuff!


----------



## Gypsy (Feb 13, 2006)

Jessie22 said:


> That male is one of their stud dogs :shock:


 :shock: That's just insane. His little legs look like they're about to collapse on him any minute.  He looks like he's very sick, probably why he's able to be kept at 2 pounds. And there's no way he can be very old, he looks much younger than Cosette. 
I can't believe ANYONE would ever want to get puppies from them.


----------



## Ory&C (Mar 20, 2005)

My god, I come back after a few hours and see all of this :shock: ....... so stupid!! I can't understand why people waste their time writing such lies!!


----------



## ~Jessie~ (Oct 30, 2005)

Rylie is 6 months old, and that male looks younger than her! He looks like he is missing fur :shock: and weighs less than 2lbs. I can't believe the "largest" stud dogs they use are 2lbs. That makes me so sick.

All of their breeding dogs look like puppies... they do not have the "adult" look at all. Every one of them is out of breed standard... and then there is also a section on the page which tells you why registering a dog means nothing... and it is just a way for the AKC to make money. Argh.


----------



## ~Jessie~ (Oct 30, 2005)

Another breeding dog:

http://groups.msn.com/teacupandtoypetscom/puppiesavailable112301.msnw?action=ShowPhoto&PhotoID=1183

And here's Becky (still trying to figure out why she is on the breeding dogs page):

http://groups.msn.com/teacupandtoypetscom/puppiesavailable112301.msnw?action=ShowPhoto&PhotoID=5927


----------



## SophiesMom (Oct 14, 2005)

Jessie22 said:


> Another breeding dog:
> 
> http://groups.msn.com/teacupandtoypetscom/puppiesavailable112301.msnw?action=ShowPhoto&PhotoID=1183



That dog can't be older than my Roxy!


----------



## Gracie'smom (Jan 7, 2006)

Amazing detective work!  

As to those chi's on that site, I agree, they all have that puppy look to their face...I've seen small adult chi's...they usually have an adult face. That little male looked so sickly it just breaks your heart!

It's too bad those people couldn't be shut down :evil:


----------



## Nona (Mar 27, 2005)

Texas Teacups are SICK people...although I hate to call them people, they're monsters. LOOK at how old those breeding dogs are, Tinkerbells Mummy looks like she's less than a year old. 

It shocks and appauls me how vile some people are, and how low they will stoop to earn a quick buck.

Why won't the law in the US just close these people down?!! It's totally clear that these animals are too young to breed, and many aren't to the standard.

........

Bluechichi - really, if you are 17 which I doubt (I think you're a troll) and you are embarassed about having a bigger Chi, frankly you don't deserve any Chihuahua's. 

This forum is for "Chihuahua People", and incase you didn't notice, you have a Chihuahua already.

That dog is still a living animal, and you should be a proud owner. If you think having a runt puppy from Texas Teacups will turn you into someone like Paris Hilton then think again. 

If you hadn't lied you would have made so many friends here. Instead you made a lot of people a tad annoyed and you have made yourself look a tad silly!


----------



## Gypsy (Feb 13, 2006)

Nona said:


> Texas Teacups are SICK people...although I hate to call them people, they're monsters. LOOK at how old those breeding dogs are, Tinkerbells Mummy looks like she's less than a year old.
> 
> It shocks and appauls me how vile some people are, and how low they will stoop to earn a quick buck.
> 
> Why won't the law in the US just close these people down?!! It's totally clear that these animals are too young to breed, and many aren't to the standard.


The US is not strict enough.  They could care less about breeding to the standard, and they also don't care about age. The AKC will register pups from a female which is 8 months old, I believe. It's all about money. The USDA registers some of the worst kennels I've ever seen in my life! There was one in Illinois called 7th Heaven, they used a shop vac to suck up the pee and poop, and there was a rotweiler stud there with a tumor almost as big as his head hanging off his leg. Mom asked them about it and they said "it's a cancerous tumor, but he's still got a little time left" They were breeding him! This place was USDA licensed. :x


----------



## Nona (Mar 27, 2005)

Watermonkey said:


> Nona said:
> 
> 
> > Texas Teacups are SICK people...although I hate to call them people, they're monsters. LOOK at how old those breeding dogs are, Tinkerbells Mummy looks like she's less than a year old.
> ...


..........  

It's so awful that so much effort and money is poured into fighting wars abroad, and our governments won't put enough effort and money into helping keep animals safe from cruel puppy and kitten farmers.


----------



## ChiLeeLee (Oct 14, 2005)

Wow, I just got thru reading all 15 pages. :shock: This is one disturbed individual that needs to get help, to have all the time to make up all these stories and then sending a picture of who knows if it is even her.... All this time and effort they should put into something positive and stop wasting time. Get a life dear. Such upsetting comments....


----------



## tiny- dog- luverr (Oct 28, 2005)

^^^^^what she said.

lord have mercy. :roll: :roll:


----------



## Kristin (Nov 12, 2004)

OK, I got to about page 9 and because I don't want to vomit, I'm going to stop reading right there. So forgive me if I missed something important.

Let me first point out to you bluechi that I have a part time job at K-mart. I have a 3yr old son that I have to feed and cloth for next 15yrs. I have rent and utilities. I have no car (rolled it in Dec.), and I have 2 chihuahuas.

When I wrecked my car in Dec. I immediatly had no way to get to work, not to mention get to peoria (half an hour drive) to buy my pups dog food that won't kill them slowly. I get rides from everyone, my brother, my mom, even my boyfriend. I've even gotten rides from cousins so that I could get my pups the food I wanted them to have. I've changed thier food since then (Chicken Soup for the Dog Lovers Soul) and luckily they sell it closer to me. I would NEVER EVER feed my dogs something from K-mart or any other place that sells people food. Clearly its crap.

I don't have money for the vet. What do I do? I got a credit card (low interest) so that I could make sure to get my pups to the vet when they need it. There are always emergencies. Have you thought about her shots? How are you getting her those? Are you aware that in some states if you don't get your dogs thier shots you can be fined hundreds of dollars? You can. And what happens if she gets sick? What then? Are you going to be able to take her to the vet to see what's wrong with her?


----------



## Gypsy (Feb 13, 2006)

pinkprincess21 said:


> OK, I got to about page 9 and because I don't want to vomit, I'm going to stop reading right there. So forgive me if I missed something important.
> 
> Let me first point out to you bluechi that I have a part time job at K-mart. I have a 3yr old son that I have to feed and cloth for next 15yrs. I have rent and utilities. I have no car (rolled it in Dec.), and I have 2 chihuahuas.
> 
> ...


Not about the ridiculous bluechi, but I used to live right by Peoria.  We lived in East Peoria actually, but moved to South Carolina last year. It's neat to know someone on the forum nearby. We're moving back within a year so maybe we'll see each other someday at a chi meetup or something.


----------



## Jen (Sep 13, 2005)

bluechichi said:


> ok i admit it, my chihuahua is not from texas teacups, but that is where im getting a dog from when i can aford it.
> 
> my name is kate, i am 15 and i live in maine. i have a 12lb chihuahua named Blue.


is this you too? http://www.chihuahua-people.com/viewtopic.php?t=19415


----------



## Kristin (Nov 12, 2004)

That's awsome!! Chances are we will probably run into each other at some point...probably at PetsMart lol.


----------



## Gypsy (Feb 13, 2006)

Teddy's mom said:


> bluechichi said:
> 
> 
> > ok i admit it, my chihuahua is not from texas teacups, but that is where im getting a dog from when i can aford it.
> ...


Hmm, read that thread. It's pretty interesting that she just came and stirred up trouble too. Asked questions she knew would make people mad, the muzzling one and such. And the chihuahua named blue that doesn't look like a chi? :?:


----------



## my3angels (Apr 15, 2004)

I would be careful. They dont have the same IP address and both IP addresses are not located near eachother.



> the muzzling one and such


I did not see the user Blue mention muzzling...can u sent a quote.

We need to be careful who we accuse...this new user might just be legit...we need to give them a chance.


----------



## KJsChihuahuas (Jan 6, 2005)

Ok that just waisted an hour of my time :roll: Holy S*** make me wanna vomit. :sad3: :sad3: :sad2: 

All puppies are "teacups" when they are born JEESH They all will fit in a teacup up to 8 weeks try it when they become an adult, even 2lbs wont fit sorry. :roll: I love the word "toy" chihuahua :lol: WTF are they not a toy breed? And for god sake if you have to buy a dog food at a store, buy IAMS sure is alot better than ANY other store brand. :?


----------



## Hello.Kittie (Dec 30, 2005)

Rocky said:


> i agree i'm only 19 and much more mature than that....but not everyones mature. i just hope it wasnt real!


I'm only 15 :roll:


----------



## Hello.Kittie (Dec 30, 2005)

bluechichi said:


> i dont have friends and wanted one. people who see me and Chi Chi say ooooo she's so cute and tiny. lots of cool famous people have them and i feel so good about myself.


Okay you know what. I don't want to be rude or annything but i'm just sick of it. 

Did you wanted Chi Chi Because Paris Hilton, Hilary Duff and shit has a dog like that ? ... That is really sick. You should of picked your dog because you wanted it not because famous people has it. 

You've been robed by paying 4000$ for a dog. I payed 2000$ and i bought it in a pet shop not a breeder.

If you really love your pup you should take care of it forget what your mom and grandparents says. Take a Cab or whatever you can to go at the petshop and buy some GOOD food. Buy 3/4 bags If you can't go often. Try to solve the problem. Start Beeing responsable. You dog is yourbest friend like you said... Don't you want the best for him?

Even if your dog would be the biggest chi in the world you should STIL love him. Don't love a dog for the size or because every freaking celebrity has one.

I admit at first I wanted a chi because lot of famous people had one. But after, when I saw bambi at the petstore I fell in love with him and I understood he wasn't a toy he was a dog, the one that I like I knew he was meant to be mine. I felt like if I was adopting my first child, wich I kind of did. He's my little boy and i like him just the way he is. He though me how to be responsable and helped me with manyproblems that i'm having right now.

Anyway i'm not here to tell you my story but I just don't want you or chi chi to bu un-happy. Start liking him for HIM not his size or because famous people has chihuahuas.
Maybe you like him and you care and you bought him because YOU wanted it but it's not what your showing all of us

Btw: Paris got rid of tinkerbell and now has a I don't know what kind of animal. Maybe you should try and get one just like her don't you think?


----------



## Bo (Nov 17, 2005)

She got a ferret, ferrets can fit in teacups.

Teacup ferrets.


----------



## Hello.Kittie (Dec 30, 2005)

Oh ... These stinks ...


----------



## rach (Jan 12, 2006)

nemochi said:


> I just wanted to add when buying a "extra small" puppy from one of these breeders sorry I cant even say the name of the puppy mill you brought from without feeling ill, You have no idea how the puppy has been cared for previously and how they have attempted to try to keep these pups as small as possible before they ship them to people. There is a high chance they will end up just a normal size chi 4-6lbs (often teacups are premature pups and they can catch up with the rest of the litter) as you can never tell how big a puppy will be. The two I currently have were born a similar weight but one is almost 1/2 pound smaller at the same age.
> 
> Also if you check this site you can see the dogs (I think they look like puppys and make me want to cry) that they apparently use for breeding, poor little things.
> 
> http://groups.msn.com/teacupandtoypetscom/puppiesavailable112301.msnw?Page=3


Thats so true.
I had a teacup baby seven years ago. My daughter was born 3 months prematurely now at nearly seven she's almost the tallest in her class. ok she's not a chihuahua. :wink:


----------



## Ory&C (Mar 20, 2005)

[/img]I had a teacup baby seven years ago. My daughter was born 3 months prematurely now at nearly seven she's almost the tallest in her class. ok she's not a chihuahua.


> You're so funny!!!! Glad to hear your daughter is okay now. :wave: Sometimes premature babies are so fragile and I feel so sorry for them  .....


----------



## Hello.Kittie (Dec 30, 2005)

My cousin was pre mature. She's the tallest of her class to.
She was born at 26 weeks and weight 1 lbs :?


----------



## canadiandawn (Jan 11, 2006)

my3angels said:


> I would be careful. They dont have the same IP address and both IP addresses are not located near eachother.


What about blue and bluechichi?


----------



## *Tiffany* (Sep 27, 2005)

canadiandawn said:


> my3angels said:
> 
> 
> > I would be careful. They dont have the same IP address and both IP addresses are not located near eachother.
> ...


thats what i thought :? :? maybe the same person who knows???


----------



## dlambertz (Nov 13, 2005)

wow! go out to do measurements for window treatments and come home to find out lots of new info!!! wonder if the op knows it is against copyright laws to use pictures without permission. 

to all the legit young posters thanks for your maturity sure makes it a lot nicer place to visit


----------



## 2pups622 (Apr 17, 2005)

wow 17 pages yikes :shock:


----------



## *Andrea* (Jan 30, 2006)

I am sorry. I usually try to stay out of controversial issues because I am an opinionated person and I don't want to hurt feelings  . All I am going to say about this is lying makes me mad! There is no point in it especially when people here welcome one into their group even before one gets a chi. I was one of those people and you all helped me so much in finding information and helping me to get a WONDERFUL puppy! I would just like to affirm those who tried to give the right advice and to those who are telling the truth! It may seem like common sense to tell the truth but it does not always happen and so I would just like to give a round of applause to all those who are :cheers: :cheers: :cheers: :cheers: :cheers: :cheers:


----------



## ddansik (Dec 26, 2005)

It seems to me that this person might have a connection with the place in Tx and is on here stiring up trouble we should just ignore them and close the thread


----------



## *Andrea* (Jan 30, 2006)

Read this it's sickening!
http://www.nymetro.com/nymetro/news/people/columns/intelligencer/12484/


----------



## foxywench (Feb 7, 2005)

quite simply... :banghead: 

i do want to add, that lying = stupid...it gets you nowhere, lying odesnt make frineds!
2 NEVER buy from that horrible horrible place, they ARE a puppy mill, their breeding dogs are usually underage and STARVED to keep them at their lowest weight...most of the puppies form there reach NORMAL sizes of 3-6 lbs...
i have LOTS of teacups...they all live in a cupboard and were made in china...oh and you drink tea from them.

i want to add, PARIS HILTON...may be rich...but shes certainly not cute...too skinny, loks like shell snap in half any moment and always has that im better then you AND high look on her face...id rather blech her from the gene pool than try and be like her...

oh on the teacup thing...when i was born (full to term) i was 5 lbs...yup at 9 monhts i was born at only 5lbs (definatly a "teacup" baby for a fully mature baby...i am now 21 years old and 245lbs...so much for the teacup thing huh?!

and now im ranting...


and lastly...incase you ARE serious...a PUPPY needs a vet check within 2 days of getting it! plus there gonna need at least one set of shots (unless you get them as an older dog of 5+months) so YES a puppy DOES need the vet, then they need to go once a year for checkups and boosters...
diet shoudl consit of a high quality food NOT from the grocery store
and emergencies can happen at ANY time..
1 day after i got dodger he hurt his leg...not breeder covered, he tripped himself over, thats not her fault...(nor mine) but it meant the day after he arrived in my home i had a $650 vet bill to take care of...
belive me. spend the money at a GOOD breeder, (ive never met an ethical responisble breeder who charges more than $900 for a puppy) and the rest of that $4000 your saving shoudl go in a bank account for sudden veterinary emergencies and DEACENT food...
oh and a car and your licesnece because lets face it, if an emergency occurs...how you getting the dog to the vet i your mothers car sucks? a regular emergency a NORMAL sized dog can die in minuets...a tiny chihuhaua...how long do you think they can last?! ill tell you from experience...you have SECONDS to react and get them the proper care...in a blink of an eye...your dog could DIE! be prepared...


----------



## my3angels (Apr 15, 2004)

ok since we know this person is a fake I am locking the thread.


----------

